# Bootmagic fehler, - Festplatte in fabrikneuen zustand bringen, wie?



## Denniz (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meine Festplatte formatiert und ein blankes Win XP installiert.
Danach habe ich eine weitere Partition mit Partition Magic erstellt und auf dieser dann BootMagic installiert.
Nach dem neustart des System kommt statt dem BootMagic Bildschirm eine Fehlermeldung das btmagic.img nicht gefunden werden kann. 

Ok, evtl ist ja was mit der Installation falsch gelaufen, deshalb habe ich das System nochmal formatiert und den gesamten Prozess nocheinmal gemacht.
Die fehlermedung kam aber weiterhin: btmagin kann nicht gefunden werden

Jetzt dachte ich mir das sich evtl. der bootmagic eintrag falsch im master boot record eingeschrieben hat und das deshalb jedesmal die Meldung kommt.

Also  habe jetzt den Master boot record gelöscht, ein low level format der Festplatte gemacht, danach die Festplatte mit der WinXP install CD komplett neu mit NTFS formatiert und dann wieder ein neues system installiert mit BootMagic.
Die fehlermeldung das  btmagic nicht gefunden wird kommt weiterhin, WIESO?

Wie kriege ich die Festplatte in einen Fabrikneuen Zustand?
Ist es möglich das der bootmagic eintrag noch woanders steht als im mbr, evtl im Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (2. Februar 2008)

Kenne mich mit BootMagic nicht aus.
Hast du mal gegoogelt?
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=bootmagic+installieren&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=btmagic.img+fehlermeldung&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
http://forum.chip.de/partition-formatierung/fehler-beim-suchen-btmagic-img-531812.html
http://www.administrator.de/BootMagic_mit_Windows_Xp_und_Server_2003.html


----------



## Denniz (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ja, ich google hier schon seit 3 Tagen und finde keine lösung.
Die Links kenne ich schon.

Ich muß dazu noch sagen das ich Bootmagic auf einem anderen System zu testzwecken installiert habe und da läuft es ohne Probleme. Also keine Fehlermeldung!

Warum krieg ich die Bootmagic Fehlermledung auf meinem anderen System angezeigt obwohl ich doch die gesamte Festplatte im low level formatiert habe? Der mbr sollte dann doch neu geschrieben sein.

Hilfe!


----------

